# Do You Have a Black Cat? Are They The Most Vocal Of Your Bunch?



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

I was talking to a friend today who has six cats. She has a black cat and she said to me that her black cat (named Melinda, I love that name!) is the most vocal of her bunch. All her others are very quiet compared to Melinda.

Isis is vocal, even though she is the only cat. She has been vocal since the day we brought her home. She will trill or meow or talk to me off and on all day.

If you have a black cat, is yours very vocal? I have talked to other black cat owners and they have all said their black cat is the most vocal.

Is that a black cat trait? I wonder why they are this way (maybe I just over analyze too much but I do wonder!)


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

Monkeys is DEFINITELY the most talkative in our group. She's always talking to us if we don't pay attention to her when she wants it, or if we walk to close to the laser pointer shelf. Now our cow print boy Teeb is one to meow like a broken record if someone doesn't feed him right on time.


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Come to think of it, most of the time when there is meowing at the SPCA it is either A) A black kitty, or B) A tortie. I rarely see any other cats talk like they do.

However, as I don't own one I can't say with 100% accuracy, but from visiting it seems to be true. When waiting to visit Ariel/Russia I had a running conversation with a tortie kitty and a black kitten going. :lol:


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I guess my Sasha is the exception. Compared to my other cats, he is the quietest, but definitely the most loving.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

No, I don't think a black cat has any traits... they're a far cry from a purebred. I've had two black cats, our current one will will meow in greeting and when she want food, that's about it. I know several at the cat sanctuary (of over 600 cats), most of them meow but none excessively or any more than most.


----------



## christinaja (Aug 28, 2011)

I don't currently have a black cat, but I did. Jiji was a VERY vocal cat. He wasn't really loud, but he was definately a talker! The interesting thing is that we learned to decipher his meows pretty well. We could tell a hungry meow from a "pet me" meow, and sometimes he just meowed softly while sitting on a lap, looking right at us. Kind of like, "Hey, how was your day? Here's how mine went..." His daughter, Sasha, is pretty much the same way, but she's not black.


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

Carmel said:


> *No, I don't think a black cat has any traits... they're a far cry from a purebred.* I've had two black cats, our current one will will meow in greeting and when she want food, that's about it. I know several at the cat sanctuary (of over 600 cats), most of them meow but none excessively or any more than most.


I never said they are purebreads, I just wondered if others noticed if their black cats do the same.



I think it's pretty interesting so many people have had the same kind of response from their black cats. Right now, Isis is on one side of me having a conversation and Sasha is on the other side of me falling asleep (I secretly think Isis is telling me she thinks the dog is crazy, but that's another thread entirely  )


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for your input all!


----------



## Duffin (Aug 19, 2011)

My Cinder-fella is a black. I have only had him for about 2-3 weeks now. And omg he dont NOT shut up! LOL. I havent had many cats but he is the most talkative of the few that I have had.

We you walk out the door there he is talking, when hes following you around the yard he is talking, In between bites of food he is talking.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cleo's my only talker. If she's too restless and I kick her out the bedroom, she'll sit on the other side of the door and talk about me. Loudly. At 2 a.m.

She sasses me back, always HAS to have the last word, and I wouldn't trade her for the world.


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

Come to think of it, the two black cats that are always on my doorstep looking for the goodies I leave out for them are very very vocal. They will follow me from my car to my house, or house to my car, garbage can even halfway to the way to the store chirping all the way. I'm on the verge of cat napping one of them......she's sooooooo adorable


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Yep BlackJack is the most vocal of all mine, but I just chalk it up to him being half siamese... trust me he has their vocal patterns and uses it LOUDLY and Constantly. I swear it sounds like he is complaining about everything, except when he puts a rolling purr into it...


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Duffin said:


> We you walk out the door there he is talking, when hes following you around the yard he is talking, In between bites of food he is talking.


lol Jack talks with his mouth full. but yeah I know where your coming from.


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

Wicket never EVER shuts up. The kitten is starting to have some talkative times (when he's feeling snuggly he tends to "answer" you when you talk to him) but with Wicket it's constant--when he enters a room, hears a noise, leaves a room, walks by you, if you're standing within 10 feet of the fridge (which is our whole kitchen!), open a cupboard, close a door.....


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

My darker cat is my loudest cat, but he's not black. Athena is fairly quiet unless she wants to go for a walk or wants food. Apollo "talks" all day long. He's doing it right now, in fact! I think he's calling for Athena so they can play.

I think that's his siamese side coming through most likely. I'm actually surprised Athena's not more talkative than she is, as she's a siamese mix too.


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

saitenyo said:


> My darker cat is my loudest cat, but he's not black. Athena is fairly quiet unless she wants to go for a walk or wants food. Apollo "talks" all day long. He's doing it right now, in fact! I think he's calling for Athena so they can play.
> 
> I think that's his siamese side coming through most likely. I'm actually surprised Athena's not more talkative than she is, as she's a siamese mix too.


That's what I thought about Atlas, too! He's pretty similar in marking to your two furbabies, saitenyo, so I thought he would be a talker from the very beginning. The only thing that I think is very Siamese about him is that he really "answers" you with varying tones and small chirrups, and puts all his personality into it. Wicket has different meows as well but he doesn't tend to be as...subtle? maybe? Atlas seems to have more variations depending on the mood he's in and what he's doing.


----------



## Pattylvk (Apr 10, 2010)

I once had a black tuxedo. She was a talker like christinaja's cat, she had a vocabulary Of different meows for different wants. I don't think her color had anything to do with it. An a friend's orange tabby was just as vocal. 
Don't ya just love 'em?
Patty


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

God, Catty hardly EVER meows, only when she wants cuddles and picking up or it's eating time for her. kitty is the most vocal by FAR!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh lordy yes, Ninja never shuts his fool gob. He's wander around the house yowling and nothing and nobody just for the heck of it. He's constantly telling me off for something. No polite requests for him, nope, its demand demand demand. 

Interestingly, my siamese, which is supposed to be talkative per genetic traits, is pretty quiet, only really talking to me at meal times. Ninja has a very oriental look to him, but as far as I know, he's just a street cat of dubious lineage. So I guess you could say that even having a purebred cat does not guarantee that cat will have any given trait. Perhaps most will, but not all. Better odds? 

No scientific studies to back it up at all, but in my extensive dealings with cats, I've noticed certain patterns of behavior that I can "link" to coat color. There are exceptions of course, but my observations fit more into the most cats of this description have this behavior or temperament trait. 

Do with that what you will.


----------



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

Thinking about it again and again, yes, Panther is the most talkative of all. Panther will talk when I call his name, or sometimes when I look at him. Mui Mui used to meow when she saw the food plate, and one day, Panther started to meow in the tone of Mui Mui. Cheetah cries when he wants us to open the door, but other times, he is pretty quiet.

The funny thing is, they all meow very quietly comparing to other vocal cats.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Siamese cats can have black kittens. Ive always attributed black cats which were talkers to they might have Siamese in them. Just my own personal theory. I had two long haired black foster cats. They came to me from a feral mother. They were 12 weeks old but had been taught well to be silent by their mom. I think they are part Maine ****. They do little chirps when excited!


----------



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

My black cat, Onyx, is very quit except for being a real purring machine. Probably heard her meow, but can't think of an occasion. My flame point always greets me with meows and chirps. He isn't insistently vocal unless something is a wrong or feeding time is past due.


----------



## sjbredehoft (Sep 5, 2011)

I have a black cat, Dory, and she's really talktative, but I think that my sister's cat, who is orange, is more talktative. Dory will meow when we talk to her and she'll definitely meow when she thinks that it's time to be fed. She does an incessant high pitched meow for several minutes until I feed her. Pumpkin, the orange one, he'll meow for attention, if he's hungry or if he's just bored.

I had a tortie once and she wasn't very talktative.


----------



## Sophie123 (Jul 13, 2011)

Out of my two, Enzo (the ginger & white) is by far the most talkative! The lady i had him from used to call him 'Ramone' Moanie for short as he is aaaaalways moaning!

He just walks around enjoying the sound of his own voice.

Eddie who is Black & white cant really meow, she just kinda squeaks.


----------



## sjbredehoft (Sep 5, 2011)

Sophie123 said:


> Eddie who is Black & white cant really meow, she just kinda squeaks.


I so know what you're talking about! I had a grey cat that squeaked. It was weird because she used to meow and then after a while whenever she opened her mouth to meow only a little squeak came out. It's really cute!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Maybe another thread on squeaky kitties?


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Athena is a squeaky kitty. Or was anyway. When I first got her she had just this raspy little meow that you could barely hear. The nickname we always call her is "Beepo" (we actually call her that more than her real name) and whenever she meows, we say she's "beeping" since it's such a tiny little meow. Now she's become a bit louder, but she's still definitely quieter than Apollo.

I sometimes wonder if he taught her to be more vocal, since he's so noisy, and she gets progressively more talkative as time goes on despite being almost silent when we got her.


----------



## marah1115 (Mar 11, 2011)

I have a black cat that the neighbors named "Sammy" although they were taking terrible care of him and he kept coming here... but he knew his name so hated to change it on him~anyway,Sammy does seem to talk a lot more than either of my other 2 but actually all 3 of them have started being more vocal since he's came and has been so vocal.I think that they see that his "talking" gets results(not always such a good thing since it is often food they want a lot ~lol) but sometimes it is just a question I ask will get a "reply" or when I greet him he will meow back.


----------

